# NAMM 2009 Bass Gear Thread



## ESPImperium (Dec 31, 2008)

Right, what new bass gear is coming at NAMM 09??? Leaks, Rumora and what you might like all accepted.


----------



## F1Filter (Dec 31, 2008)

Sadowsky is supposed to be releasing a Will Lee signature model. 

Other than that. I'm drawing a blank. Maybe Fender will put the 6 string fretless Jazz Bass that Steve Bailey is currently using, into production as a signature model?


----------



## eleven59 (Dec 31, 2008)

After playing the EBMM LTD 2008 Stingray 5 HH the other day I've decided I'd have Sterling Ball's babies, and am excited to see anything they might be bringing out.


----------



## bulletbass man (Jan 1, 2009)

eleven59 said:


> After playing the EBMM LTD 2008 Stingray 5 HH the other day I've decided I'd have Sterling Ball's babies, and am excited to see anything they might be bringing out.


 
Imo I prefer the Sterling 5 to the string ray 5. Though the stringray rules non the less


----------



## eleven59 (Jan 1, 2009)

bulletbass man said:


> Imo I prefer the Sterling 5 to the string ray 5. Though the stringray rules non the less



Yeah, I haven't played it yet, but I do prefer the sounds I've heard from them, and the overall look of the Sterling body. The Stingray 5 is all that was available locally, and the HH version is godly.


----------



## Sippin40oz (Jan 19, 2009)

Could be interesting! the new bass terror!


----------



## stuh84 (Jan 19, 2009)

That Bass Terror looks nice as anything, I could eventually do with a good bass amp for recording with, that may do the trick


----------



## thedonutman (Jan 19, 2009)

stuh84 said:


> That Bass Terror looks nice as anything, I could eventually do with a good bass amp for recording with, that may do the trick



+1

I'd love a small tube bass amp, although if It's 15w like the guitar version, I Imagine the clean headroom might be a bit low for gigging.


----------



## stuh84 (Jan 19, 2009)

I've seen word that its a hybrid, tube preamp, and 500 watt solid state power amp, seems a bit like the Mark Bass range but with the addition of a tube in.


----------

